# fake eggs



## dragon123 (May 1, 2009)

i cant find fake cockatiel eggs on the in the uk so ive ordered some budgie eggs are they about the same size just so my birds can sit for the last week they got left so i can take the infertile eggs away ive chucked the smelly black ones all ready so they have 2 left 
tony


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

When I was looking for fake eggs a couple of weeks ago, the only site I could find is this one from America. It has a size chart, but there's quite a big difference between budgie (parakeet) eggs, and cockatiel eggs: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/FAKE-BIRD-EGG...:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50#ht_3210wt_1165


----------



## dragon123 (May 1, 2009)

thanks i seen that one ive ordered budgie eggs to see how bigger they are if there to big ill have order from that site or blow te rotten yolks out of my eggs and fill them them with plaser of paris 
tony



Mythara said:


> When I was looking for fake eggs a couple of weeks ago, the only site I could find is this one from America. It has a size chart, but there's quite a big difference between budgie (parakeet) eggs, and cockatiel eggs: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/FAKE-BIRD-EGG...:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50#ht_3210wt_1165


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

The budgie eggs will be much smaller than the 'tiel eggs.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

This might help, I just made it real quick 

Budgie VS Cockatiel egg -These are real eggs My birds have laid, just removed the background and put them on a plain background and put them side by side


----------



## dragon123 (May 1, 2009)

o yes i see the diffrence now there is a big diffrence ill have to get some cockatiel ones for next time and take these ones away with the box




atvchick95 said:


> This might help, I just made it real quick
> 
> Budgie VS Cockatiel egg -These are real eggs My birds have laid, just removed the background and put them on a plain background and put them side by side


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Last resort, If you can not find the right sized fake eggs you can make them out of Fim or Sculpty which is a low bake (in the oven, short time) polymer/modeling clay.


----------



## dragon123 (May 1, 2009)

thanks they have not been in the nest all day today so i think they have give up so ive chucked the eggs and box disefected the whole cage and there sat cleaning there selfs now i cracked the eggs and there was no sighn of any babys even starting 
tony




srtiels said:


> Last resort, If you can not find the right sized fake eggs you can make them out of Fim or Sculpty which is a low bake (in the oven, short time) polymer/modeling clay.


----------

